# looking for Japan dryer



## jorgoz (27 Feb 2010)

Does anyone know where to get japan dryer, for adding to tung oil so it dries quicker.


----------



## Woodfinish Man (1 Mar 2010)

Haven't heard of Japan dryer, only japan goldsize. Have you tried Terebine to speed up the Tung Oil drying time? It may work.

Ian


----------



## jorgoz (1 Mar 2010)

I found the this, http://www.woodworkforums.com/archive/i ... 12098.html

There's mention of a homemade 'Danish oil' recipe. Any idea's on the ratio's ?


----------



## jorgoz (2 Mar 2010)

I just received an email from a large German company who sells pigments and additives.



> We do not recommend the use of pure Tung oil, except as an additive in oil laquers. An addition of maximum 10% of Tung oil in linseed oil will shorten the drying time of the oil. If more is added, the layer will crack.



I've used pure tung oil in the past and have seen no evidence of cracking though, lots of drying and bleeding problems though, the reason i'm looking for japan dryer or terbenine. 

I found some ebay sellers for Terebene, but alas they don't want to ship to Belgium.


----------



## MIGNAL (4 Mar 2010)

Kremer Pigmente - art pigment, varnish and lots more. They will have a drier.


----------



## Steve Maskery (5 Mar 2010)

I bought mine from a local trade paint shop. It was donkeys years ago, mind, but I'm pretty sure I've seen the same bottle on the shelves more recently.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## jorgoz (5 Mar 2010)

MIGNAL":3a2gf6bt said:


> Kremer Pigmente - art pigment, varnish and lots more. They will have a drier.



That's where i got this answer from, and they say they don't have a drier.


----------



## jorgoz (5 Mar 2010)

Steve Maskery":1b9ifjqf said:


> I bought mine from a local trade paint shop. It was donkeys years ago, mind, but I'm pretty sure I've seen the same bottle on the shelves more recently.
> Cheers
> Steve



You need to hop over the channel and check out the paint stores we have over here :wink: 

When it's a tad out of the main product line i need to do an internet buy abroad. Sourcing materials in Belgium is hopeless.


----------



## houtslager (5 Mar 2010)

terebine or as its known over here -sikitiv is readily available here by trade paint shops.

If you still need some I get it for you before I leave for Germany.

hs


----------



## jasonB (6 Mar 2010)

Blackfriers also do a liquid driers may be worth a look. Terabine is available here from any branch of Brewers.

http://www.blackfriar.co.uk/Shop/Blackf ... 6&pgId=120

Seem to remember from my days of using artists oils that Japan Driers had something nasty in it, may be why its hard to find 

Jason


----------



## jorgoz (8 Mar 2010)

Jasoin, Thx for the Brewer's tip, when i cross the channel i'll hop in.

Thx for the offer houtslager but i go over to the UK regularly.


----------

